# Sarasota/Siesta Key Fly Fishing



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Miles,

I live in the area. For Fly Shops, take a look at CB Outfitters, they are located on Siesta Key at the Stickney Point Bridge (the south bridge). Tim is the Fly Dept Mgr and very helpful. Also try The Compound, it is on the mainland side, within a mile of the Siesta Bridge (north bridge). The guys there are very helpful as well and have a good selection of equipment. I'll PM you with a few locations.

Tom


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Anna Maria Fly Shop is pretty cool, I spoke with the owner there and he guides some as well.


----------

